# Phrag. Lynn Evans-Goldner



## Candace (Aug 15, 2007)

This phrag is a cross of schlimii 'Isolde' x Barbara LeAnn. Here's one of probably 4 or 5 I've got in various stage of blooming right now. I bought either a compot or flask from Chuck Acker 3 years ago and they are an easy and reliable bloomer. I like the fuzzy pouch and they are the smallest phrags I own. I'd consider them "mini phrags". The blooms are in the 2"- 21/2" range. Most are white with some pink flaring, or an all light pink color. I had one bloom out that was all dark like the pouch color. 

It's growing in s/h, high light in the g.h.


----------



## toddybear (Aug 15, 2007)

Fantastic...miniatures I could use more of!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, water torture! oke:


----------



## Elena (Aug 15, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## lothianjavert (Aug 15, 2007)

That is absolutely adorable!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Candace (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks. These are a good choice for windowsill growers who don't have room for larger phrags.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 15, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2007)

That is really nice, Candace. Sounds like you have all winners.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 16, 2007)

Pretty Cute flower!!

Ramon


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 16, 2007)

The color is so delilcate.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thats really cute! Could you grab a pic of the whole plant if you had a sec? I'd be interested to see them. I grabbed a hobby flask of this x besseae flavum from Bill @ the SEPOS Longwood show, I'm excited to see that one.


----------



## tan (Aug 16, 2007)

to me ,the color is quite unique and ok.


----------



## Candace (Aug 16, 2007)

Here you go. It's not the best photo as I cut-off the bottom, but I was mainly going for leaf size comparison. They're not much larger than my fingers.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2007)

Ya, that's a pretty small one. The smallest bessseae type hybrid I've seen is Phrag Prissy. Let us know how long the flower lasts. Thanx.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2007)

Scooby5757 said:


> I grabbed a hobby flask of this x besseae flavum from Bill @ the SEPOS Longwood show, I'm excited to see that one.



Did you unflask them yet, Photo?!?


----------



## CLMoss (Aug 16, 2007)

Beautiful! I want one...


----------



## Scooby5757 (Aug 16, 2007)

Here it was after deflasking 5/1/2007...they went into their own pots a month or so ago. Don't have pics of those. Just little tiny nuthins right now. They were very etiolated, and it looks like there starting to settle down in the new pots...


----------



## Candace (Aug 16, 2007)

They look happy.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2007)

I have one seedling. If you want to get rid of some let me know.


----------



## LWSIS (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice color-I too purchased a flask from Chuck several years ago. To date, I have bloomed 2 and were both very dar, approaching purple. I have several more that are pushing up spikes right now but the plants are much bigger than the one you show. The two that I have bloomed have very small but cute blooms on diminutive plants. Yours is very cute indeed! Larry


----------

